# Pricing advice on Medium CR1 (Saunier Duval-Prodir Issue)



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

I have CR1 (medium) with DA 10 and Ksyrium wheels that is the exact same build the Saunier Duval-Prodir team used 3 years ago which is different from what you could get in the bike shops. I got it from a pro tour veteran. It is lighter than the CR1’s in the bike shops and weighs 15#.

Is $3K a fair price? Bike is in near perfect condition. Bike is located in Woodinville, WA

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I highly doubt you'll get anywhere near that price...sorry! People see the CR1 and think of the 2009 $2000 bike from REI... even if it has worse parts. 

The main problem with yours is that it likely has the older (and dated looking) paint/decals that came with the older CR1 models. I think a lot of people would trade the slightly lighter weight for nicer and more modern looks. 

Sorry!!


----------

